# HounDz Spawns again



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Last time I spawned I only got 1 out from it, but I guess the first timer's back with more than just 1 . 

I spawned 2 spawns and got 12 out of like 60 or less, though I culled the rest cause I was aiming just for a small spawn this time.

@spawned April, 2013.



@ 1 month after:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I love that female so so much!


----------

